# dry suit for winter wading??



## Old Dead River (Jan 31, 2015)

unless I am wading in a place where I know absolutely every nook and cranny in the bottom and drop off etc I will no longer be wading in chest waders in late winter early spring. It's just too risky. I've been doing some research and it seems that there are people that are wearing these dry suits which are different than wet suits in that they keep the water out.

Anyone have any recommendations? I know gore-tex make a new one this breathable but that's too rich for my blood


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 1, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> unless I am wading in a place where I know absolutely every nook and cranny in the bottom and drop off etc I will no longer be wading in chest waders in late winter early spring. It's just too risky. I've been doing some research and it seems that there are people that are wearing these dry suits which are different than wet suits in that they keep the water out.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations? I know gore-tex make a new one this breathable but that's too rich for my blood



No such thing as a cheap dry suit, you could however get a 7 mm wet suit,not cheap either.You do know they make wading belts?That coupled with a life jacket should keep you safer while wearing waders.


----------



## Trout4me (Feb 1, 2015)

*Wading*

ODR,

+1 on drysuit cost.
For the price of a drysuit you could join the kayak ranks.
...but a few other options:
Do wear a PFD and a belt around your waders.
When wading in a stream, I often use a wading stick to check before stepping.
Float tubes work great and you don't have to worry about stepping in a hole.

If you can get to shore or your car to dry and maybe change clothes...you should be ok.  Being wet in a cold environment for extended time is the danger.  A lot of people also don't realize that often there is an involuntary gasp when dunked in cold water.  Many drownings are not just from hypothermia.  Wear a PFD even if you go with a dry suit.

Jim


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 1, 2015)

I found a good dry suit for a reasonable.price I think ill take the plunge soon. Im also in the market for a used yak


----------



## WinMag.300 (Feb 2, 2015)

*waders...+*

Waders plus a good dry top= dry as a bone.  You can literally swim across the river in waders in this combo.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2015)

I can't help it.  You just bring it out in me.

As far as dry suits,  I've spent a lot of time in fast moving trout rivers in the dead of winter.  I'll be courteous and give you some things I've learned.
1.  Layer up.  Spend your money on good insulative underwear like Under Armour 4.0 or Polartec fleece.
2.  Get breathable waders.  They are (in my opinion) less restrictive than neoprene, and if you layer up, they are just as warm.
3.  Get good felt bottom boots with studs for traction.
4.  Use a collapsible wading staff if you feel unsteady.
5.  If you're REALLY concerned about drowning, get an inflatable belt like what Stearns makes.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 5, 2015)

Just beware that some states have banned felt bottom waders to keep stuff from spreading.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 5, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Just beware that some states have banned felt bottom waders to keep stuff from spreading.



No states in the southeast that I'm aware of.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Feb 5, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> No states in the southeast that I'm aware of.



Agreed, but still comes into play if you travel. 

Just trying to stay OT and be informative.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Just beware that some states have banned felt bottom waders to keep stuff from spreading.



As they should. A lot of that is happening out West where I am. And a lot of it is driven from folks that can jump into 2 different river systems in the same day and felt can hold organisms for a week allowing them to move to different systems.

ODR, I fish rivers that are larger than the ones back East and we have to deal with rising waters due to snow run off. No dry suit is needed and I've never seen anyone wearing one.

Layer up and get a good set of waders.

Stick with what WinMag said, get a good wading stick and wear a PFD if you have a growing fear of drowning.



> Waders plus a good dry top= dry as a bone. You can literally swim across the river in waders in this combo.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 5, 2015)

Id like to know where you found a good dry suit for a reasonable price?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 5, 2015)

Well this took a 180....


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow, one sentence from NGsportsman, (which I took as a fun-poking joke), was met with multiple degrading, derogatory  posts, trashing him, the whole forum, and the rest of the world?

Punishment is harsh these days...

In any case, understand your mind is made up, but for the next guy, my advice would be to save a little more and get the Kayak.  Sit-on-top version. 
They are insanely versatile, I wouldn't have said this last year, but after buying one I can't say enough good about them!


----------



## Tmpr111 (Feb 5, 2015)

mpwarrak said:


> Wow, one sentence from NGsportsman, (which I took as a fun-poking joke), was met with multiple degrading, derogatory  posts, trashing him, the whole forum, and the rest of the world?
> 
> Punishment is harsh these days...
> 
> ...



Don't be so wow'd so quickly, you're on the GON fishin' forum... And while it's one sentence on this thread, I think it's the multiple times it's happened over the past that ultimately opened the vent.... And understandably so IMO.  

And yea the sit-on-top Yaks are great, but I'm not sure it's the safest bet for racing tail waters like that have been mentioned.  But I wouldn't actually know...


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 5, 2015)

mpwarrak said:


> Wow, one sentence from NGsportsman, (which I took as a fun-poking joke), was met with multiple degrading, derogatory  posts, trashing him, the whole forum, and the rest of the world?
> 
> Punishment is harsh these days...
> 
> ...



and when you fall out of that yak or slip and submerge your waders, then what?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> and when you fall out of that yak or slip and submerge your waders, then what?



Swim to the bank?


----------



## Coenen (Feb 6, 2015)

Sounds like you need a float tube / waders combo to me.  I believe someone mentioned that earlier.  Water gets too deep, and you just pick up your feet, and float on downstream for a bit, no harm, no foul.

That seems the simplest solution to me.


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Swim to the bank?



traverse half the river, a steep hill, and a mile walk to your vehicle to change?

I don't think so


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Old Dead River said:


> traverse half the river, a steep hill, and a mile walk to your vehicle to change?
> 
> I don't think so



Anytime I go kayaking I never leave home without one of these neat waterproof boxes.In it goes my wallet,keys,cell phone,small headlamp and a lighter, then it's lashed to my kayak.If I fall in and get wet I can go to the bank and start me a fire to warm up and dry my clothes.Although if your wearing waders with a wading belt the belt will prevent your waders from filling up with water.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Feb 6, 2015)

I've waded in the nastiest stuff during the nastiest weather for years.  Backup clothes, wader belt, and wading staff are mandatory.  Felt with studded boots are a must.  Sealed cuffs and zipped jackets will keep out a surprising amount of water.  I'd know.
I was waist deep when I hooked this beauty.  Air temp was around 35 and water was a bit cooler.  This was the only open run we could find to fish that day.


----------



## mpwarrak (Feb 7, 2015)

Silver Bullet said:


> I've waded in the nastiest stuff during the nastiest weather for years.  Backup clothes, wader belt, and wading staff are mandatory.  Felt with studded boots are a must.  Sealed cuffs and zipped jackets will keep out a surprising amount of water.  I'd know.
> I was waist deep when I hooked this beauty.  Air temp was around 35 and water was a bit cooler.  This was the only open run we could find to fish that day.



No arguing with the advice in that post, that's the stuff right there!!  

Can't find a better answer then from someone who has that kind of experience.
That ain't much different then falling through ice!


----------



## Jeffsheffield (Feb 8, 2015)

I have used drysuits for diving and swiftwater rescue. Drysuits really are not that comfortable.  The neck and wrist seals have to fit tight to keep the water out which you will get tired of very quickly.  Go with  some good waders, pfd and dress for the weather.


----------



## fairweatherfisherman (Feb 8, 2015)

I got a Kokatat Tropos Semi-Dry suit about five years ago when I was doing lots of winter kayaking.  It has a neoprene neck semi-seal instead of the less comfortable gasket referred to in the prior post.  I wouldn't be without it kayaking in the winter, where I might accidentally swim while far away from shore.  When wading near shore, I use waders and a wading belt.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 10, 2015)

Jeffsheffield said:


> I have used drysuits for diving and swiftwater rescue. Drysuits really are not that comfortable.  *The neck and wrist seals have to fit tight to keep the water out which you will get tired of very quickly.*  Go with  some good waders, pfd and dress for the weather.



Aint no way it's gonna fit over that big ole head then!!!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Feb 10, 2015)

There's no question that if you take a spill while wading in cold water on a cold day that hyopthermia could become a problem.

Everyone has their own comfort with risk -so if you fell like a dry suit eliminates your risk than buy and wear one.

Fishing with a buddy and staying fairly close togather can also help.  Just make sure you both have some water proof matches ready to build a fire!


----------

